# Is it wrong to keep horses without ...



## chillipup (7 February 2016)

Having access to a stable or shelter? Just a musing but would appreciate your thoughts on horse owners who do not have access to stables or shelter. Who only have fields/paddocks themselves or  their horse(s) on grass livery only.

I do appreciate there are some pretty hardy breeds out there but with this ever persistent rain and knee deep muddy paddocks, how are these owners able to cope without some form of shelter or stable for their horse?


----------



## paddi22 (7 February 2016)

we are getting stables build at the moment, so horses are out 24/7 in a muddy boggy waterlogged field. I went down to check them in horrible rain and wind, and they had jammed under a tree together, and had heads down bums to the rain. Once they are rugged im happy enough.  We had field shelters at home that were demolished to build the stables, but the horses never used them in the rain and would happily stay out in mud and heavy rain munching away.


----------



## chillipup (7 February 2016)

Thanks paddi, how do you cope if one becomes sick/injured? What would you have to do if it happened before your stables are finished?


----------



## paddi22 (7 February 2016)

its happened at the moment!, one has a lameness, prob an absess but need to get him back into action asap, so have to hire a stable at a local yard for a week or so. In the past i could fence off part of the field with shelter and have rubber field mats down so area is always dry and that did the job as a sickness paddock, but the builders took fencing down in that part, so cant use that at the moment, so had to admit defeat and hire a stable!


----------



## Princess16 (7 February 2016)

Mine lives out 24/7 but like Paddi we had him stabled last night because weather was so severe but it has to be bad for that to happen. Likewise if anything God forbid happened and he needed box rest we have that option too.


----------



## Auslander (7 February 2016)

I've got 6 horses in 3 separate hard standing pens. 1 has a shelter, 1 has a stable, and one has no man-made shelter (they have access to the arena, which has bushes along one side)
I've just been up to check them, and the only one inside is the one on box rest, who doesn't have a choice! The others are all out eating hay as if nothings happening.
They're all sportshorse types, and two of them are clipped, but they seem perfectly happy.


----------



## paddi22 (7 February 2016)

its amazing how hardy they are. I have a very fine tb, a two year old, a very high maintenance sports horse, a tiny mini, a 20 year old rescue pony and a pregnant mare - so nothing particularly hardy. When i check them they always out in the middle of the field and seem happy out in the rain. They only time they huddle is when temp goes below 3 degrees and its combined with relentless wind and hours of rain. They look miserable, but when i feel under their rugs they are fine.  

Only time having no stables was a pain was when a horse looked like it had come down with colic at night in the pitch dark on a miserable night. Luckily it was only trapped wind, but i was thankful i had a field shelter that was dry and had lighting to bring her to.  I have to say the hard standing paddock does the job 90% of the time for box rest or poulticing cases etc, its just those emergency cases that you need the extra support


----------



## chillipup (8 February 2016)

Thanks guys, sounds like you've got things all under control but what would happen if people don't have access to dry yard, arena, stable, shelter? Is this still OK or would you see this as possible welfare problem?


----------



## emmad96 (8 February 2016)

I live in one of the wettest places of NZ, right on the coast (where I graze it is a ten minute hack and you are on the beach) and the horses live out 24/7, no matter what the weather or anything like that.  Yes, it'd be nice to have some stables, and god forbid anything happen, I'm sure the racecourse wouldn't mind letting someone hire a stable or we could yard them in our yards at PC.  We don't get snow here, but it still gets bloody cold, and when its 2C and pouring with rain or even on clear winter days, and the frost doesnt thaw at all in some places, the horses are happy as can be.  Rugs, rugs and more rugs.  And they don't have shelters, the odd wind break yes, and some bushes, but thats it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 February 2016)

chillipup said:



			Thanks guys, sounds like you've got things all under control but what would happen if people don't have access to dry yard, arena, stable, shelter? Is this still OK or would you see this as possible welfare problem?
		
Click to expand...

It will only be a welfare concern if no or insufficient feed and/or water was available.


----------



## Princess16 (8 February 2016)

chillipup said:



			Thanks guys, sounds like you've got things all under control but what would happen if people don't have access to dry yard, arena, stable, shelter? Is this still OK or would you see this as possible welfare problem?
		
Click to expand...

What are you trying to imply here? Are you saying horses living out in rugs with maybe little or no shelter are welfare cases? IMO as long as they are looked on twice a day, fed and watered correctly I don't see a problem. Not everyone has the luxury of a barn or stable. Personally I would prefer to see some kind of shelter be it trees, bushes etc but if not then I don't think it should be deemed a welfare case. Having said that one should always have a back-up plan should horse have injury and need shelter and box rest. Mine lives out but has field shelter and he has a stable he can go to if the need arises.


----------



## wench (8 February 2016)

Depends. If your field is surrounded by high hedges and trees and has mud free area, fine.

If the field is bare and open, and/or s mud pit, no.


----------



## Orca (8 February 2016)

I  believe that access to shelter is a basic welfare requirement and that whether it be man made or natural, horses should always have some form of shelter available. It's not just unpleasant weather which is the issue but baking sun too. No animal should be out on the hottest days without access to shade and that's something which rugs can't fix. I would also not keep horses without access to drier land (not necessarily hard standing but at least a higher area which is not knee deep in mud). 

OP, from a welfare point of view, I don't believe access to a dry yard, arena, stable or man made shelter are entirely necessary, so long as natural shelter and drier ground are accessible.

From a practical point of view, I wouldn't keep a horse without access to a man made shelter or stable, unless they were out of work (and had natural shelter available).


----------



## stencilface (8 February 2016)

No its not, a stable or man made structure is not a necessity for keeping a horse. Its not fair to leave them out without some form of shelter though, either a good hedge or tree or the lee of a hill in my opinion.  Most horses with a decent coat and tail don't care though, mine are out stuffing their faces unrugged in all kinds of weather. They do have the option of a field shelter with mats and sometimes straw (if we can get it clean enough!) but they don't use it for the majority of the day.


----------



## Supertrooper (8 February 2016)

Mine is out 24/7 all year round. He NEVER goes in his field shelter at this time of year unless I put his hay in there. However when the horse flys are out and he doesn't have his fly rug on he will stand in there all day. 

He wouldn't cope mentally with being stabled and I'm not sure what I'll do if he ever needed it, try not to think of that to be honest. 

This morning he did look cold, tucked up and pretty miserable but last night was abnormally awful. He is very hardy and just takes whatever is thrown at him. 

He's not rugged (apart from fly rug when horseflys are out) and I rarely groom him in winter so he has plenty of oil in his coat.


----------



## Supertrooper (8 February 2016)

He does has lots of natural shelter though ;-)


----------



## chillipup (8 February 2016)

Princess16 said:



			What are you trying to imply here? Are you saying horses living out in rugs with maybe little or no shelter are welfare cases? IMO as long as they are looked on twice a day, fed and watered correctly I don't see a problem. Not everyone has the luxury of a barn or stable. Personally I would prefer to see some kind of shelter be it trees, bushes etc but if not then I don't think it should be deemed a welfare case. Having said that one should always have a back-up plan should horse have injury and need shelter and box rest. Mine lives out but has field shelter and he has a stable he can go to if the need arises.
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm not trying to imply anything P. I'm merely asking what peoples' thoughts are on the subject. I agree that if a horse is suitably fed, has access to water, some form of shelter - be that through natural hedging, trees, a man-made shelter, or an actual stable, I wouldn't consider there were any welfare issues and like others have said and is not just in Winter's worse weather but during Summer too, if it's baking hot with lots of flies about.

The only possible problem I could see arising, would be if a horse were sick or injured and needed to be confined, for veterinary attention and or on going treatment and had no access to an area of shelter without lighting. As I'm sure we've all come up against it where if something's going to go wrong, it'll be sods law that it will go wrong during the worst of weather and in the dark!

Members of this forum seem pretty savvy and ensure their own horse's welfare is a top priority through both their equine experience and knowledge. I guess problems would only arise where an owner is perhaps not very experienced or knowledgeable or in some cases, where an owner sees horses as a mere commodity.


----------



## stencilface (8 February 2016)

Dare I say it, when we first got our own land and horses 27 years ago, they were kept in a 12 acre hilly field with hedges and trees and a rusty old gate tied up with rope.  You have concerns over needing vet treatment.  I can tell you in the 2 years before we had any stables we never had anything needing a vet! Farrier just did them on the grass, tied to the gate!

I think the key is to not have any facilities, then the horses just don't get ill


----------



## joosie (8 February 2016)

Personally, yes, I believe it's wrong for horses to have no shelter in the field if they are out there 24/7. It doesn't have to be an actual shelter - good shelter from trees and hedges works just as well, but shelter of some kind is essential. It's not just for getting out of the wind and rain, they also need shelter in the summer to get out of the sun and have a break from the flies.


----------



## chillipup (8 February 2016)

stencilface said:



			Dare I say it, when we first got our own land and horses 27 years ago, they were kept in a 12 acre hilly field with hedges and trees and a rusty old gate tied up with rope.  You have concerns over needing vet treatment.  I can tell you in the 2 years before we had any stables we never had anything needing a vet! Farrier just did them on the grass, tied to the gate!

I think the key is to not have any facilities, then the horses just don't get ill 

Click to expand...

I think your probably right S. I suspect building stables or a shelter only encourages them to have a problem and it is likely to be tempting fate too


----------



## VikingSong (8 February 2016)

joosie said:



			Personally, yes, I believe it's wrong for horses to have no shelter in the field if they are out there 24/7. It doesn't have to be an actual shelter - good shelter from trees and hedges works just as well, but shelter of some kind is essential. It's not just for getting out of the wind and rain, they also need shelter in the summer to get out of the sun and have a break from the flies.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 February 2016)

Personally I think an owner needs a plan to cover disasters where a stable is needed clearly it's better and easier if you have the stable where the horse lives but a plan of how you could have access to a stable when you need one is a good idea .
ATM I have five horses and four stables and a field shelter if I needed to stable the outside horse I could either turnout someone else to use the shed ,or turn the wash box back to a stable or send one off to livery for a while that's my plan .
Much better to have a plan .


----------



## LD&S (8 February 2016)

I tend to think it's less of an issue than a horse being kept in a cage for up to 24hrs at a time.


----------



## Peggs (9 February 2016)

LD&S said:



			I tend to think it's less of an issue than a horse being kept in a cage for up to 24hrs at a time.
		
Click to expand...

I would personally agree with this. Dont think I've ever seen a horse with stereotypic behaviours that lives out 24/7 but there are plenty of horses that are stabled with them. 
I think if a horse is used to the routine of living out its just another day. If I turned one of the horses out that has been used to being stabled at night into the wind and rain and so, completely changed the routine the horse was used to, I don't think that would be particularly fair. At the end of the day I think a lot of animals are pretty stoic and although I do it myself, so am very guilty of it, we personify them too much.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 February 2016)

I've kept horses out for years (different types, from TBs to natives) without manmade shelter. They have, however, lots of natural shelter, hedges, trees, dips and valleys/nooks and crannies that they can get into and out of the wind and they are absolutely fine! For the short period that I kept them in paddocks that did have shelters, they only went in them if I put hay inside. I have access to stables if I need them, but the weather would have to be REALLY bad for m to use them just for that, I retain one for box rest 'cause you never know when they're going to need that!


----------



## Princess16 (9 February 2016)

I know I have already posted but I do get a tad sick and tired of some people always berating owners who keep their horses out 24/7. You are sometimes made to feel that you are being cruel because horse isn't in a nice warm stable every night. Mine even though has lovely field shelter usually spends wet and windy weather outside but I admit he uses it more in the summer to shelter from sun and flies.

For me personally the weather conditions the other night were just too bad to warrant him standing in a really wet muddy field with torrential rain and wind but saying that I was fortunate in that I had somewhere to take him for the night not everyone has that facility. To do this I might add would have to be because of really exceptional weather conditions, ordinarily wind and rain nope he stays out and is happy to do so.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 February 2016)

All my horses love using shelters I am always curious about the my horses won't use shelters people it's just not my experience.
I do think it's your duty as an owner to teach horses about stabling and how to be calm and happy in one as it can save your horses life .


----------



## Princess16 (9 February 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			All my horses love using shelters I am always curious about the my horses won't use shelters people it's just not my experience.
I do think it's your duty as an owner to teach horses about stabling and how to be calm and happy in one as it can save your horses life .
		
Click to expand...

So we will all just stand and watch them 24/7 to ensure they go into field shelters shall we ? Yeh right ! You know the saying 'you can take a horse to water .....' LOL


----------



## twiggy2 (9 February 2016)

Princess16 said:



			I know I have already posted but I do get a tad sick and tired of some people always berating owners who keep their horses out 24/7. You are sometimes made to feel that you are being cruel because horse isn't in a nice warm stable every night. Mine even though has lovely field shelter usually spends wet and windy weather outside but I admit he uses it more in the summer to shelter from sun and flies.

For me personally the weather conditions the other night were just too bad to warrant him standing in a really wet muddy field with torrential rain and wind but saying that I was fortunate in that I had somewhere to take him for the night not everyone has that facility. To do this I might add would have to be because of really exceptional weather conditions, ordinarily wind and rain nope he stays out and is happy to do so.
		
Click to expand...

I think some horses realise standing inside a building in high winds is possibly not the safest place to be


----------



## stencilface (9 February 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			I think some horses realise standing inside a building in high winds is possibly not the safest place to be
		
Click to expand...

This definitely!  Ours will not stay in the field shelter if its windy, they much prefer to be out.  They do use it to shelter from the rain, but onyl from some respite, they get hungry for grass after a while!  The shelter is much more loved when its hot and there's lots of flies, my prediction for this summer given the mild winter - boo.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 February 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			I think some horses realise standing inside a building in high winds is possibly not the safest place to be
		
Click to expand...

Yep, when I see people bringing their horses in to old, rickety stables 'cause it's better than being out in the wind and rain' one has to wonder if they have the brains they were born with. I've seen a couple of pics of Facebook of blown down shelters and stables with roofs missing recently. Horses are much safer in every way whilst out loose in a field, e.g. they are safer from theft (it would be much easier for a thief to catch a horse contained in a stable than one loose in a field) or fire - they are much safer when they can run away from things.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 February 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			All my horses love using shelters I am always curious about the my horses won't use shelters people it's just not my experience.
I do think it's your duty as an owner to teach horses about stabling and how to be calm and happy in one as it can save your horses life .
		
Click to expand...

All my animals, past and present would/will happily stable if needed. Re the use of shelters, perhaps it's the upbringing of the horse, mine have never been keen on shelters but I did know an imported warmblood who loved his shelter and spent loads of time in it and I suspect that was because where he was brought up turnout is a rare thing. And whilst he chose to spend much of his time standing in his shelter, he still much preferred it to being shut in a stable.

A friend of mine has five ponies on a trash paddock for the winter with and open a barn and a closed barn with a bed in. They use the open barn 'cause that's where their hay is and they really only use the closed barn with a bed as a loo, they walk in, have a pee, walk out again.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 February 2016)

Princess16 said:



			I know I have already posted but I do get a tad sick and tired of some people always berating owners who keep their horses out 24/7. 

For me personally the weather conditions the other night were just too bad to warrant him standing in a really wet muddy field with torrential rain and wind but saying that I *was fortunate in that I had somewhere to take him for the night not everyone has that facility.*

Click to expand...

Ah, but you have a plan B, so can bring your horse in if necessary. I don't think that anyone is being berated for keeping their horse out 24/7 as long there is a back up plan for a sick or injured horse to be housed, or if weather conditions are extreme. I confess to cringeing when people post on here about sick horses who have to remain outside as there is no stabling available. 

Mine mostly live out, and seem to be a minority on here in that they LOVE their field shelters. In the recent wet and windy conditions, they parked themselves cosily inside, and demanded 'room service' when I went out to give them their tea (would normally be fed outside by the fence). I also aim to have a stable available per horse, just in case.


----------



## joosie (9 February 2016)

Of course some horses will choose to use their field shelters more than others, but that's not the point, what's important is that they can CHOOSE to take shelter should they feel they need it. My problem is with people who think it's ok not to provide that option. And believing that horses should have access to shelter / shade has got nothing to do with "personifying horses too much". All animals need to be able to shelter from the elements at times and it is their nature to do so. Horses in particular often make use of shelter more in hot weather than in the winter climate. I have seen them standing in shelters nose-to-tail swatting flies off each other a lot more than I've seen them hiding from the rain.


----------



## paddi22 (9 February 2016)

its snowing heavily here so i moved my oldie and a preggers mare up to the small field at home, which has a shelter with haylage inside. Looking out now both are snuffling round looking for grass under the snow. They made a move to stick there heads in the shelter doors during a heavy downpour, but otherwise they are out walking round all day and dont look bothered.


----------



## MagicMelon (11 February 2016)

I have 3 of mine in my field where they have a stable block with the doors hooked back so they can come and go as they want at all times, there's also a large hardcore yard out the front where they get their round hay bale. This works really well IMO. However, I also have a rented field with my WB in it, it has no shelter except for large pine trees.  It's also a naturally boggy field due to a stream running along the middle. I've had big problems with his mud fever this winter and as a result I turn him out in it for a few hours during the day and then bring him into yard at night (and if weather is horrible) - I've taped off one stable with a bit outside where he can share the hay bale with the others, this works fine actually and everyones happy.  I dont know what I'd do if I had no hard standing... I'd really struggle!  I definately couldn't leave him out in the deep mud of his field permanently. He's not even prone to MF but the field is muddier than my own one.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 February 2016)

I did it for about 3 months when we moved-I just couldnt get the stables put in any earlier although I did have a garage I could gate in an absolute emergency. Just with the two ponies-I would not have risked it with a horse. It really bothered me and I would not do it long term.

None of my fields have shelters and although one looks to have natural shelter we are quite high up and there's not alot of respite when we have 3 days of gales and non stop, horizontal driving rain. Both at home and the winter field I have stone stables/byre to use. Scottish roofs have much higher building specs than in England, so when we have 90mph winds, I'd rather they were in. If the choice was flimsy wooden loose boxes, I'd rather they were out.


----------



## _HP_ (11 February 2016)

chillipup said:



			Thanks guys, sounds like you've got things all under control but what would happen if people don't have access to dry yard, arena, stable, shelter? Is this still OK or would you see this as possible welfare problem?
		
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't consider it a welfare issue as long as they have food and water and preferably some kind of windbreak is a hedge/tree/bank although mine do and rarely use it.
I have 3 ponies in an exposed field with no shelter other than hedging....I have 2 horses in an exposed field with a field shelter. In extreme wind and rain the other day....all five were stood at the top middle of their fields, with their bums to the wind and rain and their heads down.


----------



## NZJenny (11 February 2016)

It is normal for horses in New Zealand to live out 24/7 - I don't have any stables, nor are there any shelters in the paddock.  It has trees and a couple of decent hedges though.

If we have a really wet winter, 90% of the paddock can be under water (has happened twice in 18 years), but there is enough higher ground by the shelter for them to cope just fine.  A normal winter means mud, but we can cope with that.

As far as sick or injured horses go,  I have done strained tendons, laminitis, bad flesh wounds, foaled mares, tie up, abscesses etc all out of the paddock with no problem.  Personally, I think that so called "box rest" is over used and in so many cases horses are actually better off if they can move around as they choose.  The term is misused too - in the cavalry days horses were kept in tie stalls, a sick or injured horse was moved to a loose box for "box rest" - it got to move more, not less.


----------



## Peggs (12 February 2016)

joosie said:



			Of course some horses will choose to use their field shelters more than others, but that's not the point, what's important is that they can CHOOSE to take shelter should they feel they need it. My problem is with people who think it's ok not to provide that option. And believing that horses should have access to shelter / shade has got nothing to do with "personifying horses too much". All animals need to be able to shelter from the elements at times and it is their nature to do so. Horses in particular often make use of shelter more in hot weather than in the winter climate. I have seen them standing in shelters nose-to-tail swatting flies off each other a lot more than I've seen them hiding from the rain.
		
Click to expand...




joosie said:



			Of course some horses will choose to use their field shelters more than others, but that's not the point, what's important is that they can CHOOSE to take shelter should they feel they need it. My problem is with people who think it's ok not to provide that option. And believing that horses should have access to shelter / shade has got nothing to do with "personifying horses too much". All animals need to be able to shelter from the elements at times and it is their nature to do so. Horses in particular often make use of shelter more in hot weather than in the winter climate. I have seen them standing in shelters nose-to-tail swatting flies off each other a lot more than I've seen them hiding from the rain.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's personifying them giving them shelter in the form of a hedge/stable/field shelter in fact surely it's included in the 5 freedoms?! It's seemingly unfair if you were to put them out in a flat open field without even a hedge line or tree. 

I think we personify them when we think they must be going through hell standing out in wind and rain and, wrap them up from nose to hoof in rugs and bandages, and put them in a stable filled to the rafters with straw.


----------



## Peggs (12 February 2016)

joosie said:



			Of course some horses will choose to use their field shelters more than others, but that's not the point, what's important is that they can CHOOSE to take shelter should they feel they need it. My problem is with people who think it's ok not to provide that option. And believing that horses should have access to shelter / shade has got nothing to do with "personifying horses too much". All animals need to be able to shelter from the elements at times and it is their nature to do so. Horses in particular often make use of shelter more in hot weather than in the winter climate. I have seen them standing in shelters nose-to-tail swatting flies off each other a lot more than I've seen them hiding from the rain.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure if the personifying comment was linked to what I said earlier but just to clarify...
I don't think it's personifying them giving them shelter in the form of a hedge/stable/field shelter in fact surely it's included in the 5 freedoms?! It's seemingly unfair if you were to put them out in a flat open field without even a hedge line or tree. 

I think we personify them when we think they must be going through hell standing out in wind and rain and, wrap them up from nose to hoof in rugs and bandages, and put them in a stable filled to the rafters with straw, it gives a nice warm fuzzy feeling when you do! But if you were to see horses out in bad weather and think someone was neglecting their horse husbandry role and what terrible people they must be, I think it's slightly misguided.


----------



## chillipup (12 February 2016)

There are 6 mixed breed ponies which live close to me on about 2 acres. The land is hilly, with dips and gullies, surrounded by good hedging and trees. There is no manmade shelter available. Only the gate way, forage feeder and water trough areas are poached and the land appears free draining and is still covered in grass. The ponies are not rugged. All are in good bodily condition. They don't seem to be ridden/worked very often. They have been here since about late Sept. 15 and have just been moved off by their owners. They'll likely be back again next Winter - I hope.

So what's the problem?  I'll tell you, .....as far as I can see, absolutely nothing - whatsoever. But are they having all their needs met? No rugs? certainly didn't look like they needed them, having naturally good thick wooly coats - tick. Access to natural shelter all round? tick. Water and extra forage available? tick. Grazing? tick (albeit winter grass) Company of others? yes 5 others. Signs of being visited regularly? tick (owners seen regularly at field) Access to a covered manmade shelter or stable? No, although there is a farm barn adjacent, which could possibly be used in an emergency situation.

So personally, I see no issues with this type of set up for these ponies and consider it rather good. Would it concern me in any way? Only if there were nothing available to confine and/or shelter a sick or injured pony, if necessary, in an emergency. I love to see them in a natural, as possible, setting and they appeared content and well, within it. 

Alternatively, how about a TB in good condition, clipped, rugged, stabled, with good clean bedding, ad lib water, forage, plus all necessary additional feed/vits etc, in regular work, days off, visited by owner at least twice a day, in view of other horses, but only able to be turned out, for say 8 hours out of the 24 in Winter?

Is this horse having all its needs met? I'd have to say yes to this too. Would it concern me in any way? Only if the horse were displaying any stereotypical behaviours and If It were mine, I'd prefer it to have more turn out time.

That said, would my answer remain the same if the TBs and ponies' situations were reversed? (i.e. a pony was stabled, clipped, rugged, worked etc and six Tbs were turned out in the field for winter un-clipped and un-rugged) Probably yes. (with perhaps a few tweaks regarding the six TBs)

In conclusion, it must surely come down to any owner having the competence to know, not only what constitutes a suitable environment in which to keep a horse but perhaps and more importantly, what constitutes an environment that will not only meet a horse's individual needs but one in which they can enjoy and thrive.

Instead of waffling on, I should have just used the old adage 'Horses for Courses' !


----------



## laura_nash (12 February 2016)

My two haven't had access to a stable or field shelter for two years now, we are planning a shelter for practical reasons (tacking up etc) but something else keeps taking priority.  Our fields are surrounded by stone walls, some of which are of a decent height, they have plenty of ups and down and some trees and hedges so they can usually find suitable shelter.  I do have a hay barn which they can go into and I use this in severe prolonged weather to give them a break and a chance for a rest, but one has ROA so I don't like them in there for more than 24hrs max.  They love to come when I do bring them in, and the pony in particular always goes right inside and lays down for a sleep (it has a peat floor), but they are keen to get out again afterwards. 

After this winter a hard-standing turnout area is an absolute priority before next winter and I think access to dry ground is much more of a priority than access to a roof for most horses.  When the fencing blew down in their previous (very muddy at the end) field and they got access to the house / garden area it wasn't the barn they went for, they spent the evening standing on the (concrete) septic tank lid(!).


----------



## Groom Mum (12 February 2016)

My two were out 24/7 from birth. Then they came to me and I built them two stables and a shelter. They don't like the stables as they don't like being closed in. But we are knee deep in boggy mud so I built a floor in the shelter and rubber matted it then put a mixture of shavings and straw in there. Now I can't get them out of there. They love it. I think they love just getting out of the knee deep mud for a while. They don't have much grass at moment. So they don't bother coming out much. Only to have a mooch around and to their water troughs. I try to entice them out but nope they stand there looking at me !!  They must come out overnight as I see fresh poo in the field. But they love their shelter and flooring it was the best thing I did in this terrible mud.


----------



## MagicMelon (17 February 2016)

My worry would be not having anywhere dry for them to stand or if they needed to be in for vet reasons. I keep mine out 24/7, a lot depends on the ground. I have 2 fields, one is mine and another I rent - in my field I have a stable block which is left open so the horses can come and go as they wish (which they do) and a hardcore yard out the front where their hay is. The field itself is much better draining than the rented one. They are both of a similar size yet I can keep 3 horses on my one and only 1 on the rented one which is boggy and has no shelter except for a line of trees. I have to bring in the horse from the rented field every night - I have had to section off half the yard and a stable so he goes in there at night purely as somewhere for his legs to dry out as he got raging mud fever if left in the field 24/7 at the moment   So this would be my main concern, I'm lucky that I have this option of having somewhere but what would those liveries do if their horse got mud fever?  Keeping them warm IMO isn't really an issue anymore with modern rugs.


----------



## applecart14 (18 February 2016)

The one (and only) yard I was at in the mid nineties kept horses in herds, we had forty geldings in about 20 acres of fields all ajoining each other, so very open plan.  We never had field shelters.  In the summer when it was hot they used to take themselves down the dip in the field as it would be cooler for them, and in the winter they would find shelter under the trees or next to the XC fences which would shelter them to a degree.  In those days horses were very much horses and no one every gave mind to shelters and lots of hitech rugging solutions and the like.  These were the happiest most carefree days of the my life, when you would hack out for 3 hours at a time, all gallop round the XC at the same time together or ride bareback without a care in the world. No one cared what position their horses head was in and the only schooling you did was in the classroom at school!


----------

